# Bad Boy Buggie Brakes



## gcs (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm working on 2005 Bad Boy Buggie. I'm putting new batteries and battery cables. I'm also needing to put new brakes on it. I've read some wheres that the brakes is the same as EZ-GO TXT. Has anybody changed the brakes on a Bad Boy? Did anybody that has use another carts brakes or did you go back with Bad Boys?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 12, 2011)

I know that E-Z Go/Textron bought out Bad Boy Buggies last October and have already moved the production line to the E-Z Go plant here in Augusta.  I don't think that the ink was dry on the contract signing before they started closing down the Mississippi facility and putting a lot of people out of a job there.  Unfortunately, that is the way of the world anymore.

You might google "Bad Boy Buggies" and then check their website for dealers etc.  You might find one that will tell you the true details of the brake system.  Hopefully, you can get that info soon.


----------



## gcs (Apr 12, 2011)

I called a local dealer and ask about brakes. They told me to check with other golf cart companys and see if they have something that might work. What a joke. You would think if they sale the cart, they would sale parts for them also.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 12, 2011)

Might try buggiesunlimited or ask on the buggiesgonewild forum.


----------



## mossyhorn (Apr 12, 2011)

original buggy was made in china and assembled in natchez miss. and that why nobody has parts. now that ezgo bought them out i hear alot of changes throughout cart so i think it will be tough to find the old style parts because old dealers were not getting paid for warranty work so they quit stocking parts. good luck


----------



## mossyhorn (Apr 12, 2011)

check out ausco brakes on the internet and they should have a close fit and being disc brakes will last a whole lot longer and better.


----------



## gcs (Apr 23, 2011)

I got the brakes apart to find that the shoes still had plenty of pad left on them. I took them all apart cleaned them up and reinstalled. I took it for a test run and still didn't have any brakes. So I took the brake drums back off, to have another look. Everything looked alright, then I thought of trying different brake drums. I had a set of drums that I had taken off a Club Car DS. They looked the same size, so I put them on and went for another test run. Now I have brakes! It will lock up and slide the back tires. The best I can see is that the drums that came on the buggie were just to thin. My buddy that owns the buggie said it has never had brakes worth anything. So if anybody else has to do brakes repair on one of the buggies and needs new brake drums, Club Car DS will work on the bad boy buggie.


----------



## Brownie16 (Feb 19, 2022)

gcs said:


> I got the brakes apart to find that the shoes still had plenty of pad left on them. I took them all apart cleaned them up and reinstalled. I took it for a test run and still didn't have any brakes. So I took the brake drums back off, to have another look. Everything looked alright, then I thought of trying different brake drums. I had a set of drums that I had taken off a Club Car DS. They looked the same size, so I put them on and went for another test run. Now I have brakes! It will lock up and slide the back tires. The best I can see is that the drums that came on the buggie were just to thin. My buddy that owns the buggie said it has never had brakes worth anything. So if anybody else has to do brakes repair on one of the buggies and needs new brake drums, Club Car DS will work on the bad boy buggie.


 What year ds did you have, i have a 2006 bad boy buggey that needs drums


----------



## Brownie16 (Feb 19, 2022)

what year was your bad boy buggy?


----------



## buckmanmike (Feb 20, 2022)

#1 post says 2005.


----------



## Brownie16 (Feb 20, 2022)

buckmanmike said:


> #1 post says 2005.


----------



## Brownie16 (Feb 20, 2022)

Thanks, did not go far enough back on the post, will try to find he brake drims and shoes for ds cart


----------

